

SourceTree Mac client acquired by Atlassian, Free Download for a limited time - xigit
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2011/10/06/sourcetree-mac-client-acquired-by-atlassian/

======
baltcode
Is there something like this for Linux and Windoze?

